# Fun way to spy on your fish!



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

This is pretty much a no brainer if you know anything about light, but the idea came to me when I was trying to get a look at a nocturnal fish without disturbing him and it worked so well I thought I'd share.

What you need:
1. Flashlight app for iPhone/iPod touch
2. Red ceran wrap and a flash light
3. Etc

You can use a soft red light to play peepeing Tom on your skittish nocturnals! It's super satisfying.

Wee!


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

cool!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you have a very shy fish? :lol: 
You may want to post here your spy video, I would like to see it. opcorn:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

me too me too!

do it!  opcorn:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

That would be great to see!


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

My fish aren't shy, but I was leaving the lights off to help a fish settle but I still wanted to make sure he was doing okay.

I should get a video of that...


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey thanks for reminding me about this little trick. I have a droid and a flashlight app, and the app lets me adjust the flashlight color to red. I've been using it to spy on my newly aquired syno multipuncs. Works a bit, but I still feel like the fish know the light is there.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh they do.

But it doesn't frighten them, for whatever reason.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

And I assume a regular flashlight works just fine instead of an iGizmo


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, with red cellophane on it. They don't like the white light.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris2500DK said:


> And I assume a regular flashlight works just fine instead of an iGizmo


My thoughts exactly, :lol:


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

These days more people have iGizmo's around than they do flashlights with good batteries in them, lol.

Apple could sell ice to an eskimo, and convince them that their ice is better than everyone elses better featured, higher build quality, lower priced ice.

-John


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

John27 said:


> These days more people have iGizmo's around than they do flashlights with good batteries in them, lol.
> 
> Apple could sell ice to an eskimo, and convince them that their ice is better than everyone elses better featured, higher build quality, lower priced ice.
> 
> -John


Ain't that the truth! Who needs a flashlight when you have an iPhone with a flashlight ap? :lol:


----------

